
Another sign that Twitter may be scaring developers away - dotBen
http://royal.pingdom.com/2011/04/13/another-sign-that-twitter-may-be-scaring-developers-away/
======
eli
Ugh, I hate when people try to extrapolate from search trends. There are a
million reasons that line could go up or down. Maybe since the twitter API is
linked from the bottom of every single page on twitter.com, fewer people need
to search it?

 _We may even be drawing the wrong conclusions, but you have to admit that
those graphs are telling a pretty convincing story._

No, I don't have to admit that.

------
naz
Maybe it's just a sign that Twitter is reaching a broader, less technical
market. Compare Facebook to Facebook API on Google Trends and the latter
barely registers.

~~~
qq66
The graph of "Facebook API" to "Twitter API" rebuts this argument. Growth in
Facebook searches is correlated to growth in Facebook API searches. But
Twitter searches have grown while growth in Twitter API searches have turned
around.

Of course there are tons of problems with drawing any conclusions from Google
Trends but it's an interesting point to raise.

~~~
naz
But Facebook started off with a non-technical audience and Twitter started off
with an extremely technical audience

